# Hard had lights? Does anyone make one? (not a miners light though)



## jeff000 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been looking for a light to mount on my hard hat, something light and bright. 
I'm not looking for something that is my only light source, like what a miner would wear. I'm an electrician, so sometimes need to do work in the dark. Be it above a ceiling, or just in a way where the main light is blocked by myself, or the times where the power is out and I have to work on something. 

I've always figured there should be a light that mounts in the ear tabs holes on the hard had, but can not find anything. I've tried like most do and just put a normal head lamp on the hard had, but it's never aimed right and doesn't stay put. 


Does anyone have a suggestion? 



I carry a stream light stylus pro right now, and it's great, nice and bright, battery lasts a long time, and it has taken some serious abuse, but zip tieing it to my hard hat is far from optimal. 


Thanks.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fi...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CEIQ_AUoAQ&biw=1762&bih=826


???


----------



## Bolster (Apr 10, 2012)

Firemen and military use helmet-attachable lights. Foxfury lights, and the SureFire military helmet light come to mind. 

I attach Zebralights and Sparks to my hard hats just using the elastic band, and they stay put just fine. 

There's also a strap retainer for hard hats, maybe someone will post it. 

What do you mean by a "hard had?" I'm not familiar with that phrase.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe a Lupine? they have different models, I think this one is the cheapest


----------



## Outrider (Apr 10, 2012)

Take a look at the Pelican 2710 and the 2720. The oil and ship workers love these.

outrider


----------



## LGT (Apr 10, 2012)

Streamlight also has headlamps. Many of them come with an elastic head strap and a rubber hard hat strap which works quite well, even in wet weather. The Utility company I work for issues them and most of my co-workers like them. Depending on what model you get, cost is about twentyfive to thirtyfive dollars. :welcome:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Apr 11, 2012)

usually ANY flashlight with a rear-facing clip, or reversible clip

you can then attach the light to the straps or lid


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bolster said:


> What do you mean by a "hard had?" I'm not familiar with that phrase.



Sorry I should have been more specific. 
Construction hard hat.







You can see the little tab holes, they make ear muffs and face shields that clip into them. Figure there had to be a light that mounts into these clips. 



The military and firefighter lights don't work because of the shape of the hard hard. 
the normal head band lights just put over the hard hat never seem to put the light in the right spot, and I have no way of adjusting without jamming something behind the light.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll second the Streamlight choice as they include an rubber strap intended to be used with hard shell hats.


----------



## Decableguy2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will agree with the Stream light also. How ever I wear a full brim hard hat and found it was a stretch of the supplied bands to stay put. I ended up removing the rubber pad from the light and added Velcro to it and have not looked back.


----------



## borrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Any old headlamp with a 1" strap and 4 hooks from Petzl: 
PETZL - E04350 - HELMET CLIPS, HEAD LAMPS 
Manufacturer:
PETZL 
Manufacturer Part No:
E04350


----------



## Bolster (Apr 14, 2012)

borrower said:


> Manufacturer:
> PETZL
> Manufacturer Part No:
> E04350



Ah, excellent, that's what they are. Thank you. 

Also on Amazon called "[h=1]Petzl Bike Helmet Clips Petzl"[/h]


----------



## borrower (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the ones on Amazon described above that you seem to form into hooks... anyone with experience to say how solid these are? (The ones I mentioned have permanent hooks that should catch the rims of most hard hats.)


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 16, 2012)

What stream light head band? They seem to have several. 




borrower said:


> Any old headlamp with a 1" strap and 4 hooks from Petzl:
> PETZL - E04350 - HELMET CLIPS, HEAD LAMPS
> Manufacturer:
> PETZL
> ...



I am not sure I understand these.


----------



## borrower (Apr 16, 2012)

Check this picture: http://www.pacificrescue.com/browseproducts/Helmet-Clip---S-clip.HTML


----------



## DaveG (Apr 16, 2012)

Streamlight made hardhat light holders for poly-pro and mini-mag lights.Got mine from Bright Guy years ago.He may be able to help you out.


----------



## beast1210 (Apr 16, 2012)

I used the streamlight rubber strap with the eagletac p20 on my wildland fire hard hat, worked great

http://www.botachtactical.com/struhestforf.html


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Apr 17, 2012)

I just used my ZLH51 - my jack of all traits. Depending on how long the rim sticks out though it may be in the way for close up work. My hard hat has an extended bill and the ZL still works, but the beam starts a couple feet in front of you which is fine for my work. If I flip the face shield up, the beam isnt obstructed at all.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm curious, How much can you drill or cut one of these hard hats before the hat's intended purpose is dramatically diminished. I know some people/companies drill theirs and add all sorts of gizmos so they must retain some degree of their intended protection.

The reason I ask is if you can cut two vertical slots in the front about 2 or 3 inches apart, then you could mount any headlamp you like. Just remove the stock headband and replace with a length of double sided Velcro. Loop that through the hat and secure. This is what I do for bicycle helmets and the lights remain secure with full adjust-ability. Of course the big difference here is bicycle helmets have built in vents. But if you can cut a couple of slots, You may want to consider this approach.


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bicycleflyer said:


> I'm curious, How much can you drill or cut one of these hard hats before the hat's intended purpose is dramatically diminished. I know some people/companies drill theirs and add all sorts of gizmos so they must retain some degree of their intended protection.
> 
> The reason I ask is if you can cut two vertical slots in the front about 2 or 3 inches apart, then you could mount any headlamp you like. Just remove the stock headband and replace with a length of double sided Velcro. Loop that through the hat and secure. This is what I do for bicycle helmets and the lights remain secure with full adjust-ability. Of course the big difference here is bicycle helmets have built in vents. But if you can cut a couple of slots, You may want to consider this approach.




You can not cut, drill, paint, or modify the hard had in any way, shape, or form. You can not even legally put stickers on it, although that one is often allowed to slide. 



Found this 




Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah for a job that follows OSHA rules then yeah you cant do anything to alter the hard hat. I wear my hard hat for personal (no one else even wears any PPE) use so I'm not to concerned abotu OSHA rules, but have no intention of altering it anyhow.

Those light holders should work great, I'd ask where you found them but my hardhat doesnt have those slots anyhow.


----------



## nukedave (Apr 17, 2012)

This us what I have on my hard hat at work. It gets the job done when I can't or don't want to pull out the one on my belt. 

http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/uk2aaa-xenon-mini-pocket-light

They also make a LED one.


----------



## nukedave (Apr 17, 2012)

Deleted double post


----------



## borrower (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting clip, but seemingly not widely available outside Oz. One link I could find is this: http://www.firetrader.com.au/prod270.htm , but it seems to be for a 4-AA light, which would be more rectangular than round. Please let us know how it works if you get one.


----------



## nukedave (Apr 19, 2012)

http://img.tapatalk.com/a6936369-adf4-e7e3.jpg


----------



## chenko (Apr 24, 2012)

Streamlight sidewinder compact II has the helmet attachement plate.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 27, 2012)

70 lumen Princeton Tec EOS Industrial. Use the stick on velcro and mount to front of hard hat. Also comes with cloth strap for regular (non job) use and a longer rubber strap for hard hats (this strap might not work with that hard hat in the pic but will work with a regular round hard hat).


----------



## Raze (Apr 27, 2012)

Pelican lights were designed for this POU. Go to their website to find the Pelican StealthLite 2410 Recoil LED with Photoluminescence shroud. Yeah, the name and model is all that. 

I bought this light for my grandmother, so she could actuate its large lever switch easily. Since the head of the light Glows in the Dark, she could find it easily on her bedside table. It's made of Xenoy - a tough polymer. Runs on four AAs, and I swapped the included Energizer Max alkalines with Energizer L91 lithiums, to which she commented that now the light will outlive her. 

Pelican made light holders that slots into the tab as well, as well as universal clamps for firemen hats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, please pardon typos.


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=194


----------



## maverick06 (Sep 15, 2012)

I found this thread a bit late. lots of good options here. I just ordered a surefire HL1 and figured i should be able to get it to connect it... one way or other. Work paid for it, so thats good... will post pics with how it works....


----------



## Reediculous (Sep 18, 2012)

beast1210 said:


> I used the streamlight rubber strap with the eagletac p20 on my wildland fire hard hat, worked great http://www.botachtactical.com/struhestforf.html


 NIce, i was looking for a place that sold that strap ... thanks


----------



## LEDagent (Sep 18, 2012)

The company I work for must comply with OSHA standards so no alterations and no stickers as it can degrade the integrity of the hardhat and stickers can introduce electrical hazards.

The only headlamps orderable through our system are the Streamlight Septor and the Pelican Versa brite. They both include a standard elastic headband and a elastic rubber headband for hard hats. 

The Streamlight Septor is a 3AAA multi-5mm headlamp with decent output and 3 levels. I believe it is unregulated and slowly dims as the battery dies. There are newer variations of this light with single LED emitters but I'm assuming the company is sticking with these due to cost. 

One thing Ive noticed with the available lights is that there is no metallic surfaces exposed. No rivets, screws, or pins. I'm not sure if this is just the nature of a "cheap" light or chosen for its design. I use to use a Zebralight H501 which was PERFECT for up close electrical work at panels and attics but I did worry about it conducting electricity while I was crawling or squeezing through tight spaces.

As an electrician I would probably keep this in mind.


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 19, 2012)

I think if I was crawling in enclosed spaces where I was concerned about a Zebralight on my helmet (or my head) contacting live power, my safety concerns would be pretty much as great even swapping to a plastic headlight.

If some loose live cable could contact my headtorch, what about my metal glasses...

Possibly in some situations, a worry could be dropping the metal headtorch into some cabinet full of live connections, but hopefully that's not the kind of thing I'd come upon unawares in a confined space.


----------



## Operator05 (Sep 20, 2012)

chenko said:


> Streamlight sidewinder compact II has the helmet attachement plate.



I would also suggest comparing others against the Compact II.


----------



## tekguy (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.blackjackholder.com/products.php


----------



## arc0 (Sep 24, 2012)

jeff000 said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was certainly worth reading this thread as this is also exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## snoboy (Oct 2, 2012)

Totally different tack - how about getting a hardhat that is designed to work with a headlamp? Look for a Petzl Vertex or Alveo (the "Best" model is E rated) and a Petzl Pika headlamp.


----------



## dougie (Oct 4, 2012)

Bolster, Hard Hat usually refers to a safety helmet like used on construction sites or by rock climbers etc. I can't see where Jeff000 comes from but suspect it might be either the UK or Australia!


----------

